# Soil Drench - With What?



## computeruser (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had a couple consultations with the local ISA arborists in conjunction with getting some deadwooding and other work done, and it was suggested that a couple of my oaks (2 Red, 1 White) would benefit from a few hundred gallons of soil drench fertilization owing to the ongoing struggles of having large trees (30"+DBH) in really tight spaces with soil compaction issues.

What would they using as a fertilizer (components or brand name)? Any suggestions on a DIY solution?


----------



## treeseer (Nov 24, 2009)

computeruser said:


> .. it was suggested that a couple of my oaks (2 Red, 1 White) would benefit from a few hundred gallons of soil drench fertilization owing to the ongoing struggles of having large trees (30"+DBH) in really tight spaces with soil compaction issues.
> 
> What would they using as a fertilizer (components


how about air and composted organic matter? use a pick to make holes and pack/hose it in.

they may have diagnosed a deficiency of something else, or a disease--what are they recommending?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 24, 2009)

Computeruser.

http://www.spectrum-analytical.com/

These guys get all my sampling work. It's all species specific.

There is nobody pushing one thing or another, just deficiencys shown and applications needed. Cost is very reasonable as well.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## computeruser (Nov 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Also you might want to look into a soil injector that would use water to wash holes into the ground. Much better than a pick IMO. Fill the holes with compost.
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/product.asp?PG=917
> ...



Yup, clay soil and inevitable foot/dog traffic. The rest is what it is. I've increased mulched area to 3x what it was before, have been working on improving soil condition in planting beds and in the lawn (core aerating + compost), and have seen favorable results. But the soil is still what it is.

I did aerate the lawn once last year and did a lot of watering with the old (back when they were all metal and kinda sturdy) Ross Root Feeder.

How about vertical mulching instead or in addition - drill holes every x distance, fill with compost/gravel mix? If so, what size/depth/distance would be a good starting point? I'm not opposed to buying a suitable auger, since I suspect this won't be a 1-time deal. My 1/2" drill and a 2.5" bulb auger gives up the ghost at 8", so I'm guessing that something more enthusiastic would be in order.


----------

